# Thanking Aegir And Asking A Question On Filters



## asastorm (Dec 3, 2016)

Aegir I would seriously like to thank you for every amazing response you have written on each of my posts. Also a question for everyone what is the best filter type for a 120 gallon a chemical a bio or a mechanical and why.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Best filter would be a sump, with both.

Second best would be a canister (or two) with both.

You would want around 2400gph turnover, after head loss and other factors.


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

Get canister for bio and HOB for mechanical . Worked for me


----------

